# Any Clue? More pics on last post.



## drycreek (Apr 20, 2012)

This has bark that looks like a maple tree but as you can tell by the pic not maple. I did not have a camera with me so I broke this off the tree is about 25 foot tall and 14 or 16 inches di at about 6 foot. I'll try to go back with the camera and take a shot of the bark but does anyone have a clue? http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/2012-04-19_19-50-17_162.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: Any Clue?*

WAG- linden


----------



## drycreek (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: Any Clue?*

The heart wood is a golden yellow (green cut) that darkens to a reddish brown dry. I need to take a pic not real good on the color description. After reading about linden the leaf looks right but the heart wood is not the corect color I don't think (have been known for getting in trouble though when I think). The sap wood is white but pretty thin. The wood almost reminds me of mullberry (but not).


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: Any Clue?*

I was just guessing on leaf shape and memory-neither of which is reliable.............


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: Any Clue?*

Some kind of Mulberry?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: Any Clue?*

Although I suck at these threads, I love seeing them… It's the only way I'm gonna learn some of these species. 

I scrolled through my leafsnap app trying to match the leaves, and linden looks like a very good guess. There is something called paper mulberry(Broussonettia papyrifera) that has a similar leaf, but the bark photo they listed doesn't look much like maple to me.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2012)

*RE: Any Clue?*

I never even heard of linden but I just did a search for the leaves and that looks like an exact match.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2012)

*RE: Any Clue?*

I concur with the concurring that we concur it is American Linden...

https://www.google.com/search?q=linden&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=9N1&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&ei=dDqUT7DlLcmd6AHj3qiFBA&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CBcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1080&bih=548&sei=iTqUT7_aOqPC6AGYpZmjBA#hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=t3L&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbm=isch&q=american+linden&revid=170682403&sa=X&ei=ijqUT9yxG6mY6QHgwtClBA&ved=0CE0QgxY&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=3a8782e336fb6a55&biw=1080&bih=548


----------



## DCPOWERS (Apr 22, 2012)

*RE: Any Clue?*

I wouldn't rule out Mulberry. Leaves can certainly look like this and the wood fits the description. The leaves have variable shapes, often on the same tree. Only small amount of white sapwood, with yellow heartwood. 
The wood of Linden, also known as, Basswood does not fit this description.


----------



## Mizer (Apr 22, 2012)

*RE: Any Clue?*

I would agree with it being Basswood. Your location seems to be on the fringe of its range but trees don't read maps or books.


----------



## Mizer (Apr 22, 2012)

*RE: Any Clue?*

DCPOWERS might be right though and it is more in your range. The wood description doesn't match with Basswood. Has it set any fruit? My Mulberry tree in the back yard is covered in berries


----------



## drycreek (Apr 23, 2012)

*RE: Any Clue?*

No berries and the heart has color the instant it is cut. New pics http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/2012-04-21_17-55-23_456.jpg http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/2012-04-21_17-55-43_998.jpg it could be a mulberry just does not look like all the other mulberries on the place.


----------

